# Using a butterfly net house for my mantid



## duncan27 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have seen those cylinder net cages for raising butterflies and thought it would be nice to house my mantid. It is the generic ones you get from the garden store (carolina mantis??). They only get about 3-4 inches long. I am sorry I am pretty novice at this and don't really know proper names for these guys. I just enjoy keeping and observing little critters and only have basic knowledge on keeping them.

But my thought is would this be ok with a pie tin or other container with peat moss on the bottom that is moist with a potted plant for climbing to keep up humidity since it is entirely ventilated? My initial thought is it should be fine since it can live in this area under normal conditions. Normally I have used a KK and either light peat on the bottom or paper towels that I misted daily. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Eventually I would like to work up to an orchid mantid.





ok went out and got my net cage today and set it up with a small ficus and plastic container under that. Right now I only have paper towels in the container but will be getting peat moss tomorrow to fill it up with.

The little guy seems pretty happy. I threw a fly in, which was a pain, and after a little bit of a struggle he caught him and ate up.

So far my opinion on the netting cage is that it looks very nice, the mantid has access to anything since there are no smooth surfaces and ventilation is no problem at all. Not sure about humidity issues yet, but for this species I don't think it will be a problem.

The bad that I have already figured out is the tie off top is a pain in the rear. If I untie it I have to make sure I hold one end so it doesn't collapse, not really a big problem... until I try and feed him. Normally I have done some tweezer feeding, and others times (with flying insects) I just let them loose in the cage. Trying to hold the net up and open while trying to let the fly loose is a chore and I bet the mantid is looking up at me and laughing thinking "what a freak". Tweezer feeding will not be happening unless I have an assistant. So access is the main issue.

The other problem is catching anything that goes to the top portion. The fold muck it up and make it nearly impossible to get a hold of the fly.

I have seen some of these with a spiral spring that keeps them extended. I think I will be on the look out for one of those from now on. Now if I can find one with a flat zipper or velcrow top all problems will be solved.

My next issue I will see how the netting handles the moisture. Will misting be a problem? Opening it up to water the ficus won't be an issue as I will just use a little tubing and poor water in to it, lol. Keep it simple

Not the best pic as I took it at night. It actually looks nice without the flash and you can see in it much better. The mantid is hanging out on top.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 23, 2008)

i been using net cages for ages..there wicked for nympths and mantids that want moe room like my chinese mantids..i like to use the net cages for mating,,2ftx1ft and 1ft x 1ft..i make sure to mist more when i use net cages


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Guess you missed the introductions forum  That net cage will be fine. Your idea with the tray of moss will work too. Your mantis is a chinese mantis as carolina mantids are much smaller. Yours is not adult yet but should be within a couple more molts.

I have one like that but with the coils that keep it upright. As far as feeding maybe you could cut a hole in the side and make some stitching to keep it from ripping any further and then plug the hole with a foam plug. Or maybe make a hole in the botttom and then you can tip it up to insert food. You can just mist every other day and it will be fine but with that plant in there you should have plenty of humidity. Do you plan on keeping it outside?


----------



## duncan27 (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah I missed the Introduction section  I will make that my next post.

Thanks for the sp name. I figured it would be 1 of those 2. I know the chinese mantid can get almost 6 inches in length right? How big do the Carolina mantids get?

Like I said, I am a total novice at this, but have kept these mantids on occassion over the years as a fun little hobby. Been pretty successful at getting them from the ooth to maturity, but any nimwit can do that with a carolina or chinese I would guess. They are easy critters to keep. Having them breed would be a neat step for me to take next.

The type of net cage you mentioned with the coil spring is what I will be looking for next. It will eliminate a lot of my problems. But for now, I really like the look of this one.

I keep them mostly in the house, but do move them ( I have 2) outside a couple times a week for "fresh air" during the day.

Do you guys have any problems with the netting deteriorating due to the misting? I was wondering if that would become a problem.

Would this type of set up be good for something that needs a lot of humidity like an orchid mantid??


----------



## duncan27 (Jun 23, 2008)

ok just got through adding the peat moss and decoration moss on top (don't know the right name for it). Looks much nicer. The pic I took at night shows the inside better. focus zooms in on the netting. sorry, but I think you can get a good idea of what it looks like









While I was doing that I let Manny (yes my son named him, but after reading a thread on sexing I think he is a she, lol) loose on the lawn chair and I don't think he wanted to go back in to the cage. I have had about 6 mantids over the years, and rarely had one spread his closed arms out to look bigger (photo 1), and never had one go in to full threat posture before. The open mandibles is also new to me. Wow, impressive. I have seen photos of others doing this. Kinda cool but at the same time I don't want my critters scared or po'd. I take pride in trying to make sure my critters are happy and comfortable.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2008)

This last post picture is great!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 23, 2008)

I would use it to put lots and lots of mantises in.


----------



## duncan27 (Jun 23, 2008)

it is only about a foot tall from bottom ring to top ring, then about another 8 inches to where it ties off. I am use to the Chinese mantids so it doesn't seem so big to me, maybe 2 of them can live nicely (barring canibalism which most likely will happen :huh: ). Many little guys would fit nicely though  The only problem is a lot would get out while you are clumsily fiddling with the tie top trying to feed the buggers.

I see a lot of small enclosures for mantids and I just couldn't do that. The little acrylic boxes and stuff just seem too small. I know, it is just me, they don't need a lot of room to roam. I just like giving them a little space and scenery


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 24, 2008)

I stay away from large enclosures because lots of room means the feeders are harder to catch. I don't want to infest a whole 10 gallon tank just for one mantis to be able to get their arms on something.


----------



## duncan27 (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah I can see that being a problem, espcially if you keep a lot of mantids. Me, I only have 2 and I don't mind taking a little time hand feeing them or catching a single fly or moth from the backyard for them to eat. Even with the extra room, catching a flying insect doesn't (so far) prove to be a problem. It may take a little longer, but it is done. Other than flies I don't just throw in a cricket of other crawlie just because of the reason you mentioned.

Honestly, this time is my "me" time and I enjoy it as it gives me a break from stresses of life.

"My mantids, my anti-drug"


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks good! Chinese mantids don't get 6". I think less than five is about it. Carolina mantids are much smaller at just a couple inches. Female carolinas have short wings that don't cover their abdomen while the males are pretty small and thin an often have black wings.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 24, 2008)

duncan27 said:


> it is only about a foot tall from bottom ring to top ring, then about another 8 inches to where it ties off. I am use to the Chinese mantids so it doesn't seem so big to me, maybe 2 of them can live nicely (barring canibalism which most likely will happen :huh: ). Many little guys would fit nicely though  The only problem is a lot would get out while you are clumsily fiddling with the tie top trying to feed the buggers.I see a lot of small enclosures for mantids and I just couldn't do that. The little acrylic boxes and stuff just seem too small. I know, it is just me, they don't need a lot of room to roam. I just like giving them a little space and scenery


there great for hatching ooths in and housing the nymphs in there to L2 or L3..i like them because i just unzip the cage and throw a load of fruit flys in there then zip it up..using the net cages i never get any fruit flys ex scape as i open the culture in the net cage..i love them thats why i have 5 1ft x 1ft and 4 2ft x 1ft net cages..i bought mine from mantis place..  my mantids love them


----------



## duncan27 (Jun 24, 2008)

wow those are great little set ups. I think it will be a toss up between them and the cylinder one with the spiral spring.

I am probably wrong, but I thought I saw a Chinese mantid in North Carolina while visiting my dad. It was HUGE, about 6 inches. Here is a pic. Any help on the id would be nice if I am incorrect.


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, _Tenodera sinensis_ (chinese mantis) or _Tenodera angustipennis_ (narrow winged mantis) cant be sure, but even the females of both species are lucky to get much past 4 inches unless you were measuring the antenna as well  

Nice photos


----------



## duncan27 (Jun 24, 2008)

maybe I just remember it as a BIG fish story  

It was rather big but I do know not to measure from tip of antenea :blink:


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2008)

I am in NC and that is a chinese mants, a male to be exact. They do not get six inches. Four would be pushing it.


----------

